# thunderbird-bin-45.2.0 englisch?

## tberger2

Hallo

seit dem Upgrade ist die Menüführung von thunderbird-bin nicht mehr deutsch.

Woran liegt's?

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] mail-client/thunderbird-bin-45.2.0::gentoo  USE="crashreporter (-selinux)" L10N="de -ar -ast -be -bg -bn-BD -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en-GB -es-AR -es-ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -he -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ko -lt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -ta-LK -tr -uk -vi -zh-CN -zh-TW" 44.139 KiB

 

Danke schonmal.

----------

## tberger2

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/deutsch-de-language-pack-thund/

installiert, jetzt geht's. Weshalb ging's vorher ohne?

----------

## lovelytux

Hey,

liest du regelmäßig Deine News? Die Variable LANGUAGE in der make.conf wird es bald nicht mehr geben: https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2016-06-23-l10n-use_expand.html

Ferner lese jüngst geschriebene Posts im deutschen Forum   :Wink: 

lovelytux

----------

## kurisu

Das Zitat deutet aber doch drauf hin, dass L10N richtig gesetzt ist. Ich habe hier überall nur die Source-basierte Variante; da funktioniert es.

----------

## tberger2

So ist es.

vi /etc/portage/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> L10N="de"
> 
> ...

 

Ist schon ein Kreuz mit dem Lesen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581122

----------

## tberger2

Danke

----------

